#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Английский >  > > >  >  >  Не могу понять о чем идет речь (знатокам ваджараяны)

## Shus

Из комментария Мунидатты (Munidatta) к «Чарьягитикоше» (Caryagitikosa) Вирупы:

The unique Central Channel brings together the two subsidiary channels of the right and left above at the nose, to produce firmness of self-consecration. Below they are also fused at the genital organ to bind the relative thought of awakening and to produce the highest bliss.
The absolute thought of awakening is made firm through binding the relative thought of awakening with the noose of the coemergent bliss.
----------------------------------------------
UPD: весь фрагмент для облегчения понимания:

The unique Central Channel brings together the two subsidiary channels of the right and left above at the nose, to produce firmness of self-consecration. Below they are also fused at the genital organ to bind the relative thought of awakening and to produce the highest bliss.
The absolute thought of awakening is made firm through binding the relative thought of awakening with the noose of the coemergent bliss. 
The yogi, like a heavenly being, enters the door of Vairocana at the tenth level, having seen its sign. He is satisfied with the drink from the lotus of great bliss.
The Central Channel unites the relative and absolute truths and is subtle in form, having destroyed duality’s appearance.
Virupa calls on the Central Channel to remain motionless (59).

----------


## Shus

Благодаря @*Alex* стал понятен контекст и значение этих выражений.
Оказывается, это стандартные англоязычные синонимы термина "бодхичитта".

Encyclopedia of Buddhism (2004, The Gale Group Inc.)
https://www.encyclopedia.com/religio...ught-awakening
*bodhicitta.* (T. by ang chub ky i sems; C. putixin; J. bodaishin; K. porisim 菩提心). In Sanskrit, “thought of enlightenment” or “aspiration to enlightenment”; the intention to reach the complete, perfect enlightenment (ANUTTARASAMYAKSAṂBODHI) of the buddhas, in order to liberate all sentient beings in the universe from suffering.
А это ув. Принстонский словарь буддизма:
*BODHICITTA* (THOUGHT OF AWAKENING)
The English phrase "thought of awakening" is a mechanical rendering of the Indic term bodhicitta. The original term is a compound noun signifying "thought directed at or focused on awakening," "a resolution to seek and/or attain awakening," or "the mind that is (virtually or intrinsically) awakening (itself)." The concept is known in non-Mahāyāna sources (e.g., Abhidharmadīpa, pp. 185–186, 192) and occurs in transitional texts such as the MahĀvastu, but gains its doctrinal and ritual importance in MahĀyĀna and tantric traditions.

В указанном пассаже, скорее всего, речь идет о "бодхичитте намерения", поэтому перевод будет звучать как "относительные намерения к пробуждению" (или как-то подобно).

P.S. Кстати о бодхичитте от разных учителей на русском: https://self.wikireading.ru/46410

----------

Балдинг (12.08.2019)

----------


## Alex

В указанном пассаже, скорее всего, речь идет о "бодхичитте намерения" — нет. Речь вообще не о бодхичитте в понимании Сутры, я вам как раз об этом писал )

----------

Shus (11.08.2019), Владимир Николаевич (11.08.2019)

----------


## Shus

> В указанном пассаже, скорее всего, речь идет о "бодхичитте намерения" — нет. Речь вообще не о бодхичитте в понимании Сутры, я вам как раз об этом писал )


Эту тонкость я, похоже, не уловил и ориентировался на сутрическую трактовку.

Пока перевел так: "относительное намерение достичь пробуждения" и "абсолютное намерение достичь пробуждения".

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Присоединяюсь к уважаемому Алексу.

Это тантрическая спец. терминология. 
Просто используются общеупотребительные слова, но как специальные термины. Например как в анатомии, для описания строения уха используются слова - "наковальня", "молоточек" ; и т.п.

----------

Alex (11.08.2019), Shus (11.08.2019)

----------


## Alex

Если мне будет позволено высказать свое мнение (я не люблю быть непрошеным советчиком), то я бы либо перевел relative / absolute thought of awakening просто как относительная / абсолютная бодхичитта (бодхичитта — устоявшийся привычный термин), возможно, в сноске разъяснив значение в конкретном контексте (правда, сноска выйдет на всю страницу), либо вышел бы из положения, использовав конструкции вроде "условно называемое "просветленным умом"" и "просветленный ум в собственном смысле", или как-то так.

----------


## Shus

> Если мне будет позволено высказать свое мнение (я не люблю быть непрошеным советчиком), то я бы либо перевел relative / absolute thought of awakening просто как относительная / абсолютная бодхичитта (бодхичитта — устоявшийся привычный термин), возможно, в сноске разъяснив значение в конкретном контексте (правда, сноска выйдет на всю страницу), либо вышел бы из положения, использовав конструкции вроде "условно называемое "просветленным умом"" и "просветленный ум в собственном смысле", или как-то так.


Спасибо за совет. В таком вопросе для меня любой ценен, особенно Ваш.

Но пока буду думать. Дело в том, что Дэвидсон цитирует комментарий к Чарягите в переводе ув. Per Kværne 1977 года. А он использует общепринятую (см. цитаты из словарей выше) англоконструкцию. Сорок лет назад это было более чем уместно, а сейчас "бодхичитта" уже общеупотребительный термин.

Пока склоняюсь к приему, который иногда использую с подобных случаях: поставлю термин о./а. бодхичитта и сделаю сноску, в которой укажу авторское написание на английском. Пояснять тонкости не буду.

----------

Alex (11.08.2019)

----------


## Alex

И да — отдельное вам спасибо за Дэвидсона. Это очень интересный и важный автор.

----------

Shus (11.08.2019)

----------


## Шенпен

> сноска выйдет на всю страницу


Иммено так,посколько пришлось бы объяснять ещё и значение "Бинду" которое синоним Бодхичитты в тантре и ,соответстевнно, объект сосредоточния в медитации.

----------

